# EV



## lec90 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just started work on my second electric vehicle today its for a friend of mine the donor car is a 1967 VW 23 window bus, going with a warp 9 dc motor and 170 volt 450 amp setup. I cant wait to get this one ready to go


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

lec90 said:


> I just started work on my second electric vehicle today its for a friend of mine the donor car is a 1967 VW 23 window bus, going with a warp 9 dc motor and 170 volt 450 amp setup. I cant wait to get this one ready to go


That is so cool, please post pictures and/or video footage if possible!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sounds like a neat project. I owned a 67 bus in 1973,It had the aerodynamics of a loaf of bread. But fun to drive.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Sounds like a neat project. I owned a 67 bus in 1973,It had the aerodynamics of a loaf of bread. But fun to drive.


They also have the structural integrety and the crash-worthiness of a loaf of bread.
I love electric vehicles, though so good work! Hope it turns out well. What was your first?


----------



## lec90 (Oct 27, 2010)

my first ev was a 1984 vw rabbit convertable i built with my dad very handy haveing an electrician around it only got about 30 miles per charge hopefully we can get more out of the bus


----------

